# Tsunade vs Kage Summit Sasuke



## narut0ninjafan (Feb 27, 2013)

Location: Raikage vs Sasuke
Distance: 30m
State of mind: In character
Knowledge: Manga
Restrictions: Katsuyu


----------



## Panther (Feb 27, 2013)

Tsunade has nothing to put Sasuke down, her punches can be either tanked with Ribcage Susanoo or dodged since Sasuke is faster and has better reflexes then Tsunade, because of the Sharingan.

With byakugou keeping her alive she would be able to tango with Skeletal Susanoo and his armored Susanoo like she did with Madara's Susanoo clones, till ofcourse Sasuke gets annoyed with her and burns her alive with Amaterasu.


----------



## katanalauncher (Feb 27, 2013)

Freaking stomp.
I'd argue Sasuke can beat her without MS.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Feb 27, 2013)

Panther said:


> Tsunade has nothing to put Sasuke down, her punches can be either tanked with Ribcage Susanoo or dodged since Sasuke is faster and has better reflexes then Tsunade, because of the Sharingan.
> 
> With byakugou keeping her alive she would be able to tango with Skeletal Susanoo and his armored Susanoo like she did with Madara's Susanoo clones, till ofcourse Sasuke gets annoyed with her and burns her alive with Amaterasu.



Her punches destroyed Madara's full Susanoo and you think Sasuke's rib Susanoo would tank? Get out. :rofl

Tsunade has lots of speed feats, it's not like she couldn't land a hit. She jumped in front of Madara's Katon while exhausted before Mei could even finish her hand seals for a jutsu and she's too slow to hit Sasuke, who in character would try to tank her hits anyway? 

How would Sasuke land a hit with Amaterasu too I'm curious?  Do you think Tsunade will be standing still waiting for him to hit her with it?

Tsunade stomps. I would say she mightn't even need Byakugou.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 27, 2013)

> Tsunade has nothing to put Sasuke down, her punches can be either tanked with Ribcage Susanoo or dodged since Sasuke is faster and has better reflexes then Tsunade, because of the Sharingan.


Yeah, there's nothing that can tank her punches. Other than Oro's jaw via plot. Her fist literally rips through flesh.

You can bet a mortal Sasuke will be feeling the shock wave of her punch regardless if the Susano tanks the punch.

On a more relevant note, she can punch more than once, and her lifting power is top tier. Meaning she can punch through, then rip the Susano apart, and chew on Sasuke's face. 

It's doubtful Sasuke uses Amy until he's seriously in danger, such was obvious when he opted to blitz the raikage and his 2 minions first, then react to his V1 blitz with Chidori afterward. Only when his Chidori failed did he use Amy. 

He doesn't have knowledge on Tsunade's Byakugo healing seal, so he's more then likely going for a normal vital shot- which means he catches a surprise blindside hook pink misting him.

She managed to take on Madara, destroy his Susano and kill him. Madara has similar Genjutsu, is faster than Sasuke, and is clearly superior to a non-EMS, eye-bleeding head holding in pain Sasuke. The dude can barely keep Susano up. 

Tsunade takes this, high difficulty.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Feb 27, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Is this......serious?



-snip-

Amaterasu GG. Tsunade cannot speed dodge it, and  she cant put it out.


----------



## Fragile (Feb 27, 2013)

30 meters is quite a long distance for Tsunade to come in close. She could just very well be overwhelmed with Amaterasu spam before she could even close the distance, something which Sasuke seems to be very liberal on using it.

And Katsuyu's restriction really takes away a huge and important portion of Tsunade'a arsenal. The young and seriously disturbed Uchiha should take this with mid difficulty.


----------



## Stermor (Feb 27, 2013)

Orochimaru800 said:


> The worst part is, DawvizWiz and TC actually are.
> 
> Amaterasu GG. Tsunade cannot speed dodge it, and  she cant put it out.



amaterasu tanked by arms.. she beats susanoo and sasuke into pulp.. then cuts of the skin required(arms if needed) and regens.. 

she can tank amaterasu long enough to hit sasuke.. if he does.. it is much more likely sasuke will try a chidori and hit.. think she is dead.. then take a punch(instead of a liger bomb) and die on the spot..


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 27, 2013)

> 30 meters is quite a long distance for Tsunade to come in close. She could just very well be overwhelmed with Amaterasu spam before she could even close the distance, something which Sasuke seems to be very liberal on using it.


Not seeing why he'd use it against her when he withholds it against the likes of the Raikage before two failed attempts at blitz killing. 

He almost always goes for a Chidori blitz, especially this version of Sasuke, one who is aware using the MS is physically painful and exhausting. If anything, he avoids it. Not only that, he's alone here, meaning he has no back-up should he exhaust his body and chakra. All leading us to the clear conclusion he attempts a blitz here.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 27, 2013)

Manga knowledge is bad. Sasuke can do the same he did to the Raikage in their first clash. Just to be beheaded by a punch of her. Ama is his best choice here, because Sasuke's Susano'o would probably not do very well against Tsunade.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 27, 2013)

Panther said:


> @ DaVizWiz & narut0ninjafan.
> 
> I dodn't know if your just trolling right now or joking, because if you 2 are serious about Tsunade winning against MS Sasuke....


Are her war arc feats not clear proof she already has the capacity to combat EMS Sharingan, let alone MS? 

What part of my argument portrayed a sense of "trolling"?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 27, 2013)

Fragile said:


> *30 meters is quite a long distance for Tsunade to come in close*. She could just very well be overwhelmed with Amaterasu spam before she could even close the distance, something which Sasuke seems to be very liberal on using it.
> 
> And Katsuyu's restriction really takes away a huge and important portion of Tsunade'a arsenal. The young and seriously disturbed Uchiha should take this with mid difficulty.



You over-estimate the distance. Tsunade has covered large distances relatively quickly before, such as _moving and attacking_ in unison with a flying Onoki/Ei, jumping from  to _here_ to meet Onoki and Ei, and of course leaping a relatively large part of Konoha right under Pein's nose. The only time Tsunade has ever physically ran a distance in battle is whenever she's been delivering some heroic line, for striking foes she generally shunshins/leaps.

I should add, since Amaterasu burns slowly - if Tsunade has a lot of chakra stored for her Byakugou technique there's every chance that she could regenerate from it for a long time, and with her high pain tolerance it wouldn't slow her down much. There's also the chance an Amaterasu will catch her coat in fire, and she could simply remove it, though if she's hit elsewhere she'll have to rely on the former.

Admittedly Katsuyu would be pretty important in improving her chances here, so I'm unsure if she could win 

It depends on how much chakra is in her seal, I guess.​​​


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 27, 2013)

Genjutsu would be Sasuke's only hope. His Susanoo can't withstand her blows and ammy can't do anything because of her regeneration. Pretty sure she could probably come up with a seal to remove flames later on. That is just my thoughts. Sasuke could probably finisher her with kirin. Anything less won't work.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 27, 2013)

Both main characters are just terrible matchups for Tsunade due to their respective arsenals.

Amaterasu > her regen.


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sasuke is basically gonna evetually use one Spam Tactic of MS which could end the match.

This is even better and easier than fighting the raikage since he wont have to worry about a Overwhelming speed to defend himself and he'll better and superior speed, and timing to launch his effective moves now.

Sasuke eventually takes this match up. The MS spams will have to make her continually heal and drain herself.
It could be a battle  of attrition though which is if Tsunade  Takes advantage of sasuke after he drains himself however she'll have to drain herself as well with healing to compensate  Sasuke's Offensive and Sasuke can exploit her Stamina as well


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 27, 2013)

The thing about ammy is he could die of overuse himself.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 27, 2013)

Tsunade mid high dif!

She managed to land a blow on EDO Madara!Sasuke would die immediatly! His Susanoo gets ripped off


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 27, 2013)

Hitting Madara in taijutsu is a noteworthy feat. Just ask Rock Lee


----------



## Fragile (Feb 27, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> You over-estimate the distance. Tsunade has covered large distances relatively quickly before, such as _moving and attacking_ in unison with a flying Onoki/Ei, jumping from  to _here_ to meet Onoki and Ei, and of course leaping a relatively large part of Konoha right under Pein's nose. The only time Tsunade has ever physically ran a distance in battle is whenever she's been delivering some heroic line, for striking foes she generally shunshins/leaps.



I'm not exactly sure how this refutes my point. My point is just plain and simple, Sasuke has the ability to fire his Amaterasu *faster* than Tsunade can get close to him. Because from what we've seen, Amaterasu is almost instantaneous. 



> I should add, since Amaterasu burns slowly - if Tsunade has a lot of chakra stored for her Byakugou technique there's every chance that she could regenerate from it for a long time, and with her high pain tolerance it wouldn't slow her down much.



Regardless, Amaterasu burns for seven days IIRC and doesn't halt until the target is no longer flesh and bones. And it's more logical to think that Amaterasu can overwhelm and outlast Byakugo than Byakugo outlasting Amaterasu. 

And another one, if Sasuke can see that his opponent has the ability to regenerate wounds, I'd bet he wouldn't risk his chance to create an opening for his Chidori sharp spear for a sure kill.

.... And wait, you really believe Amaterasu wouldn't slow her down? Would you use the Raikage as the basis? Someone who only caught a small portion of fire? What if Sasuke shoots out flames all over her body? _With this volume?_ Would you still think it won't slow her down? If yes, then I think you are greatly overestimating Tsunade. 



> There's also the chance an Amaterasu will catch her coat in fire, and she could simply remove it, though if she's hit elsewhere she'll have to rely on the former.



She's going to remove the flames off her person? How?



> Admittedly Katsuyu would be pretty important in improving her chances here, so I'm unsure if she could win



If Tsunade has Katsuyu, Sasuke has his Hawk right?


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 27, 2013)

Amaterasu would have killed Tsunade pts relatively quickly. But Tsunade current full capacity chakra storage is now massive. She covered all of the villagers for the most part against st. Survived a transfer technique that even A armor could barely handle. Still able to heal after her midsection is severed. Probably the highest durability beside the third. So it is highly doubtful ammy would end the battle. Probably kill her after the fact but during probably a bump.


----------



## Jad (Feb 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Amaterasu would have killed Tsunade pts relatively quickly. But Tsunade current full capacity chakra storage is now massive.
> 
> She *covered all of the villagers for the most part against st*.
> 
> ...



First bolded, her summon Katusya did that.

Second bolded, Ei wasn't in his lighting shroud stage and he didn't 'barely' survive it, he came out with no injuries whatsoever.

Third Bolded, we have yet to see that, but arguably she probably could, considering she already did it with two blades in her.

Fourth Bolded, really? Ei just went through the lighting technique and came out with no scratches. How can you say she stands second to the Third Raikage?

What's durability got to do with Lighting cutting techniques? Or Ameratsu that burns for 7 days and 7 nights anyways? He also has Mangekyo Sharingan to use on Tsunade to put her in a genjutsu. Why is Tsunade all of a sudden immune to such a technique?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2013)

Sasuke should win, if he played right.  Only this is retardo-modo Sasuke with manga (read:Almost no) knowledge.  So before Sasuke resorts to spamming Ameterasu, he'd probably try to use his pre-cog and chidori to kill her, or try to lolblitz with his katana like he did to Ei and Danzo.

Here's what happened with Ei.



Sure, he got his stab, but then Raikage countered.



Kaboom.



Now replay this scenerio with Tsunade.  She is outmaneuvered and stabbed, but she uses her incredible durability and pain tolerance to immediately counter.  Sasuke was seriously messed up by that attack, and by .  Now given that Tsunade is way way stronger than Raikage, she would KO him and then heal the damage she took.

The katana blitz is equally bad.  Danzo is not a particularly fast man, and his sharingan was both covered and defunct from using koto.  Nor is he a taijutsu expert.  (seems like a ninjutsu guy by showings)  But even captain lose with god mode is experienced and skilled enough to touch Sasuke's throat during Sasuke katana lolblitz.



The only difference between Danzo touch and Tsunade touch is that Sasuke is instantly dead with Tsunade touch.  Sure, she might get cut.  She might lose an arm.  Hell, she could even get cut in half for that one touch, but she can survive and heal from all of those things, and Sasuke will be dead.

Yes, Sasuke could Ameterasu GG her, and if he played highly defencively with Eiso to lop off limbs, he could beat beat her, but in these conditions with drunk on MS mindset, he's too reckless and too sloppy to get away with the behavior he displayed during the kage summit against someone with Tsunade's level of spiking power.  

*Tsunade Wins, Mid-High Difficulty*


----------



## Seiji (Feb 28, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Still able to heal after her midsection is severed.



That may not be applicable when she's already cut in half though. 



> Probably the highest durability beside the third. So it is highly doubtful ammy would end the battle. Probably kill her after the fact but during probably a bump.



Durability means being resistant to damage or being incapable of getting lacerated, damaged, ruptured/ whatever the term is. Tsunade is resilient, not durable. She is just as vulnerable to physical injuries like Kakashi. Otherwise, she would've never been stabbed or cut in half. Those who truly have the best durability feats are guys like the Sandaime Raikage or Kimimaro.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 28, 2013)

Jad said:


> First bolded, her summon Katusya did that.


She can transfer her chakra via katsuya to heal. Her chakra was what kept most of them alive. Hence her shriveling up aftewards.



> Second bolded, Ei wasn't in his lighting shroud stage and he didn't 'barely' survive it, he came out with no injuries whatsoever.


That is the current Raikage. It was stated before he could barely do it only the third could.



> Third Bolded, we have yet to see that, but arguably she probably could, considering she already did it with two blades in her.


If she couldn't Katsuya wouldn't have said it. She chose to save the other kages instead of healing herself.



> Fourth Bolded, really? Ei just went through the lighting technique and came out with no scratches. How can you say she stands second to the Third Raikage?


Doesn't matter if she gets wounded only the fact she can withstand it. She healed pretty easily against it and still performed a full battle. Also you were right I looked over the scene A did go without his armor he has the stronger durability.



> What's durability got to do with Lighting cutting techniques? Or Ameratsu that burns for 7 days and 7 nights anyways? He also has Mangekyo Sharingan to use on Tsunade to put her in a genjutsu. Why is Tsunade all of a sudden immune to such a technique?


Her cells will regenerate as long as she has chakra. Kirin could pretty much kill her. But not ammy or chidori she would just heal. Also if he engages her in close combat and she touches him he is screwed. Also in my first post I mentioned genjutsu. Not really saying she wins but her current regen and strength makes her a major threat for him.


----------



## Doge (Feb 28, 2013)

A.) Sasuke would actually be more inclined _not_ to use Susanoo in this situation.  The weakness of the ribcage version and the effect on on his speed would only open him up to Tsunade's deadly punches.  He'd probably opt to taking advantage of his speed and prediction abilities in this situation.  

B.)  Amaterasu would be a match ender here.  It would not finish off Tsunade immediately, but due to its persistence, it would keep eating away at Tsunade's chakra reserves and she would succumb to the flames eventually while trying to catch Sasuke.  

Tsunade used Byakogou and was able to heal from around 3 or 4 fatal shots after powering up Onoki (not considering any feats after Dan gave her chakra).  Amaterasu would be continually burning off her skin and she would constantly healing from it, not to mention _it would be burning her entire body._  This is the real kicker here, because she'd run out of chakra faster due to the sped up regeneration happening at both a fast, and constant rate.

C.)  Tsunade can't catch Sasuke if he tags her with Enton and plays evasively.  She does not have the speed feats to contend with V1 Raikage reaction feats or Sasuke's speed.  Not only would she need more speed to catch him, but the agility to counter Sasuke's dexterity.  

D.)  She's never shown a defense for Sharingan genjutsu.  If Sasuke uses the genjutsu he used on Bee, he should have another advantage into this match, especially if he decides to kill her if she goes down like Bee in the Sasuke fight.

Sasuke should win this if he doesn't use Susanoo.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 28, 2013)

kresh said:


> Regardless, that looks like Orochimaru just nicked her with it, that would've been the same damage whether he had kusanagi or a regular katana.  Does she have any other straight durability feats in the manga?
> 
> Kabuto _cutting_ Tsunade's muscles with his chakra scalpel: four, five inches
> 
> There is not that much implying Tsunade has good durability, just strong healing skills.  Not to mention Kabuto came at her with a kunai later on in the fight.



She took a mini Yasaka magatama at point blank and it didn't even produce a wound (the only wound that was present was the one from the susanoo sword which was still healing).


----------



## Seiji (Feb 28, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> She took a mini Yasaka magatama at point blank and it didn't even produce a wound (the only wound that was present was the one from the susanoo sword which was still healing).



Piercing=/= blunt force. In Kishimoto's manga, wounds are much, much more emphasized when a character is taking damage via piercing or stabbing rather than from a concussive attack. Put anyone in Tsunade's position and give them her Byakugo (so they won't die) 'n  her _resiliency_. You should see the same result. But would that also equate to having a hard, insurmountable body- which essentially defines durability? No.


----------



## Jad (Feb 28, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Sasuke should win, if he played right.  Only this is retardo-modo Sasuke with manga (read:Almost no) knowledge.  So before Sasuke resorts to spamming Ameterasu, he'd probably try to use his pre-cog and chidori to kill her, or try to lolblitz with his katana like he did to Ei and Danzo.
> 
> Here's what happened with Ei.
> 
> ...



If Sasuke hit Tsunade with a Chidori, she would be completely paralyzed I would imagine. Considering Yamato was simply paralyzed for a few minutes with a Chidori blade in his shoulder. Now I would completely understand if Tsunade was in Yamato positions and she got out of it with 'relative' ease. But a full Chidori through the heart, unable to regenerate such an important organ considering his hand is occupying the place, and such a large amount of current running through her body on top of that. You are giving Tsunade too much credit. In such a state Tsunade would be completely helpless.

Also when he went up against Ei he immediately sought to using Sharingan Genjutsu before their clash, it was only when Ei told him it wouldn't work that they went at it in CQC. He also pretty much immediately used it on Shi and completely disabled him. And after a scuffle with Killer Bee he resorted to Sharingan genjutsu. So it wouldn't be uncommon for him to use Sharingan Genjutsu/Magenkyo Sharingan at the start or close to about the middle of the fight. Which will instantly destroy any chances Tsunade had of beating him.

Also by being quicker on his feet, with the Sharingan to predict her already predictable style of fighting, and a blade that can cut through any of her attacks and herself, it would seem her advantage that you believe she had in close quarters is close to naught. But I understand if he tries to take her head on and take a hit he would immediately lose the fight. But I believe the chances of him witnessing her strength before being hit is more likely, considering in her fights her first couple of punches or kicks destroys the environment.

Also what is stopping him from doing this. I mean he is a whole tier faster than her, and Deidara, who is in the same speed tier 'just' dodged and called him fast [1][2]. You can also the wide swipe of the blade, it could easily cut through and bisect her if it connects.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Would you define what durability is, for me? If she's truly durable, then why am I seeing cuts 'n blood splashing from her body? She's not anymore durable than your standard human ninja. If Sauce chops her legs off, they will get chopped. If Sauce cuts her ears off, they will get cut.
> 
> And cutting someone with their mouth isn't going to yield the same result when someone's doing it with their *arms*. Now wonder Danzo had it worst since he got it from a much physically stronger opponent using a much effective 'n lethal Kenjutsu.



Why does someone have to take LOLNODAMAGE! to get classified as more durable than average?  

Durability is how hard you are to injure.  So I'm saying that she's harder to chop into than a normal ninja, not impossible to chop into.  If Oro chopped Kakashi, Kakashi would get cut 5x more cut than she would.  If he chopped at Raikage, it would bounce off raikage.  So on the scale of durability, you would have:

Super Durable-----------------Normal Durable----------------Weaksauce
Sandaime--Ei--Tsunade--------Kakashi/Danzo----------------Non-Ninja

The strength of the swing counts, yeah, but how much should that really matter when your sword slices into diamond adamantine monkey king staff?  

DB Entries on Enma hype:





To say that a normal katana would cut her as deep is saying that a normal katana swung by Oro would slice into an near-indestructible weapon summon.  Or that if you gave Sasuke a normal sword without raiton flow, he could make adamantium diamond monkeys give a crap about being damaged.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2013)

kresh said:


> Regardless, that looks like Orochimaru just nicked her with it, that would've been the same damage whether he had kusanagi or a regular katana.  Does she have any other straight durability feats in the manga?
> 
> Kabuto _cutting_ Tsunade's muscles with his chakra scalpel: Link removed
> 
> There is not that much implying Tsunade has good durability, just strong healing skills.  Not to mention Kabuto came at her with a kunai later on in the fight.



1. Kabuto notes 2 pages later that he failed to cut into sufficiently.  Though that might have been boob fat.

2.  Kabuto used that kunai to cut his own hand in order to incite her phobia.  

3.  Kakashi pulled a kunai on fully transformed bijuu during the war arc.  I highly doubt he thought he'd kill them with it.

See my above post.  You can't equate a legendary kusunagi famed for its incredible slicing power to a normal katana.  Enma scoffs at normal weapons because he's a super staff with mega-skin.  

"The hardness of diamond also translates into destructive power. Despite its hardness, Enma stated that he could still suffer damage from weapons such as the Kusanagi wielded by Orochimaru."

Based off "Vajra, which is "Kongō" (金剛) in Japanese, is a mythical material that is said to be able to cut through any substance, but it itself, cannot be cut."


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 28, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Piercing=/= blunt force. In Kishimoto's manga, wounds are much, much more emphasized when a character is taking damage via piercing or stabbing rather than from a concussive attack.


magatamas are piercing attacks....

if it's an explosive attack, then that's not true either as normal shinobi get liquified by explosions.

even if it's just a raw punch with significantly less force than the mini yasaka magatama, the bodies of elite jounins get mangled.



Siriυs said:


> Put anyone in Tsunade's position and give them her Byakugo (so they won't die) 'n  her _resiliency_. You should see the same result. But would that also equate to having a hard, insurmountable body- which essentially defines durability? No.


If byakugo healed that quickly, the wound on her stomach from the sword would not have still been healing after the hit.

Would you like to give an example to demonstrate how someone has taken an attack similar to yasaka magatama and shown no signs of physical damage?


----------



## Seiji (Feb 28, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Durability is how hard you are to injure.  So I'm saying that she's harder to chop into than a normal ninja,



Oh and why exactly is she harder to chop into than a normal ninja again? Rather, what makes her harder to chop than people like Danzo? Does she have some specialized body component or somethin'?



> If Oro chopped Kakashi, Kakashi would get cut 5x more cut than she would.



Yeah, I need some good explanation for this.



> Super Durable-----------------Normal Durable----------------Weaksauce
> Sandaime--Ei--Tsunade--------Kakashi/Danzo----------------Non-Ninja



Dude, why are you placing Tsunade in the same durability scale with Sandaime and Ei?



> *To say that a normal katana would cut her as deep* is saying that a normal katana swung by Oro would slice into an near-indestructible weapon summon. *Or that if you gave Sasuke a normal sword without raiton flow*, he could make adamantium diamond monkeys give a crap about being damaged.



When did I state the bolded? Why are you fabricating arguments I haven't even endorsed in the first place? I only argued that she isn't in the same durability level with that of the Sandaime and her body isn't less susceptible from being wounded than average  ninjas.



			
				Ueharakk said:
			
		

> Would you like to give an example to demonstrate how someone has taken an attack similar to yasaka magatama and shown no signs of physical damage?



Does any other character with relevance had also taken a similar damage, to begin with? Who exactly? I'm not asking for fodders. They die even from weakest of attacks.


----------



## Jad (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah when I look at this sort of scene, I don't get the impression that she should be ranked up with Ei and Sandaime, or even close to their level [1]. I don't know the word, but her body seems as 'flimsy' as any other ninja with average durability. But I mean if you point out how flimsy Orochimaru is, you would also have a point. But his sort of a special point considering he comes off as 'rubber like' with his unique body, while Tsunade is nothing unique.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 28, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Does any other character with relevance had also taken a similar damage, to begin with? Who exactly? I'm not asking for fodders. They die even from weakest of attacks.



Don't we both have a burden of proof?  

I'll try my best to fullfill mine by finding a scan that you requested, but in return can you find the best example you can that fullfills my request?

Some examples I can think of would be Bee's V1 lariat blowing off Sasuke's neck and chest, V1 Lee kicking Madara in half, Asuma getting mangled by chouji's punch, kabuto with regen activated, getting a bloodied torsoe from naruto's first rasengan.

And that's all assuming that Magatama isn't a piercing attack or an explosive attack.

Take into account that tsunade showed 0 signs of damage from that attack, I think its enough to say she has advanced durability.  And this durability would easily be expained by her Hashirama/senju + Uzumaki genetics.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2013)

Jad said:


> If Sasuke hit Tsunade with a Chidori, she would be completely paralyzed I would imagine. Considering Yamato was simply paralyzed for a few minutes with a Chidori blade in his shoulder. Now I would completely understand if Tsunade was in Yamato positions and she got out of it with 'relative' ease. But a full Chidori through the heart, unable to regenerate such an important organ considering his hand is occupying the place, and such a large amount of current running through her body on top of that. You are giving Tsunade too much credit. In such a state Tsunade would be completely helpless.



Chidori gatana stuns if you flow the raiton into a person as or after you stab them.  Normal chidori doesn't stun unless you specifically use it in that fashion.  It's not a passive skill.  Kakuzu has chats with Kakashi with an active Raikiri in his chest, Gaara retaliated with Shukaku arm, Haku grabbed Kakashi's arm twice (Note that edo's can get stunned by raiton flow, since Omoi did that to Deidara in the Kankuro puppet) And Itachi's Karasu Bunshin smiled and wasn't a numb spazzing thing when Sasuke lanced it.



> Also when he went up against Ei he immediately sought to using Sharingan Genjutsu before their clash, it was only when Ei told him it wouldn't work that they went at it in CQC. He also pretty much immediately used it on Shi and completely disabled him. And after a scuffle with Killer Bee he resorted to Sharingan genjutsu. So it wouldn't be uncommon for him to use Sharingan Genjutsu/Magenkyo Sharingan at the start or close to about the middle of the fight. Which will instantly destroy any chances Tsunade had of beating him.



Sorry to say I know the scan you're talking about.  It was the mythical scan that people used to say that Raikage had magical genjutsu resistance BECAUSE IT"S THE MOTHER EFFIN RAIKAGE!  Which was disproved later when Raikage got genjutsu ganked by Madara.  So that that wasn't Sasuke using genjutsu on him and failing.  That was them having a staring contest, and Ei scoffing at the lowly powers of the sharingan.  Kumo was all about getting the bykugan, I guess...  

Anywho, casting genjutsu required you do make the seals (The upper middle poorly shaded panel shows Itachi making a seal) beforehand, or  eyeball.  Or get a , or cool .  None of which happened.

Though the shorter answer is that Tsunade with manga knowledge knows not to look into an Uchiha's eyeballs anyway.  



> Also by being quicker on his feet, with the Sharingan to predict her already predictable style of fighting, and a blade that can cut through any of her attacks and herself, it would seem her advantage that you believe she had in close quarters is close to naught. But I understand if he tries to take her head on and take a hit he would immediately lose the fight. But I believe the chances of him witnessing her strength before being hit is more likely, considering in her fights her first couple of punches or kicks destroys the environment.



First, he is faster, so he would move first, which she might not be breaking anything before the exchange.  

The other reason is that I'm not sure he'd care anyway.  His first impression of Rakaige was Suigetsu telling him "Raikage is super strong and would have torn my arms off through my giant blocking sword which he also broke in half if they weren't made of water,"  Then Raikage oneshotted Juugo, through his guard, and blew up a wall.  Sasuke then decided he should tango with the guy in CQC anyway.  Hebi Sasuke would back off, hell, anyone should back off, but Kage Summit is on a stupid trip.



> Also what is stopping him from doing this. I mean he is a whole tier faster than her, and Deidara, who is in the same speed tier 'just' dodged and called him fast [1][2]. You can also the wide swipe of the blade, it could easily cut through and bisect her if it connects.



Answer me this.  Is old man Danzo, with no sharingan precognition or aid, who is not a taijutsu based fighter, have better CQC reaction abilities and speed than Tsunade?  Because when he aimed for a mutual blow, he got it, despite Sasuke being better at everything plus having an sharingan advantage.  He did it just by aiming for a mutual blow.  Remember, Sasuke wasn't allowing himself to be hit, or intentionally trading blows, Danzo was.  (Sasuke didn't have god mode, and he only traded stabs in the final exchange to fool Danzo)


----------



## Seiji (Feb 28, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Don't we both have a burden of proof?
> 
> I'll try my best to fullfill mine by finding a scan that you requested, but in return can you find the best example you can that fullfills my request?



I don't need to provide further proof to you. The only point that I'm making is that Tsunade can't have the same durability level with that of Sandaime Raikage or she can't be any more durable than other ninjas (who aren't fodders) when we see scans showing Tsunade gets wounded with blood splashing from her body or her, getting cut in half.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 28, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> I don't need to provide further proof to you.


brotherin, you do need to provide further proof if your only argument against the scans that I have provided is the assertion that "*ninjas show more signs of damage from piercing attacks than blunt force attacks*".

The burden of proof you need to fullfill is:
- back up the assertion in bold with scans 
- show that mini yasaka magatama is a blunt force attack
- show that mini yasaka magatama is weak enough that the damage it inflicted on tsunade could be completely healed from in 2 panels.



Siriυs said:


> The only point that I'm making is that Tsunade can't have the same durability level with that of Sandaime Raikage or she can't be any more durable than other ninjas (who aren't fodders) when we scans showing Tsunade gets wounded with blood splashing from her body or her, getting cut in half.


Tsunade not having the same durability as Sandaime Raikage is a given, and easily demonstrable, however:

Tsunade not having more durability than the typical non-fodder does not follow from her getting wounded with blood splashing from her body or getting cut in half.

Frieza got cut in half, does that make him no less or more durable than the average ninja?  Obviously not, since we have to take into account the power of the attacks that Frieza has tanked and the power of attacks Frieza hasn't tanked and compare them to average ninjas.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm getting tired of this debate. So this would be my last response regarding this topic. And Pirate on Wheels, I'm no longer responding to you.

As with ueharakk, I'm conceding about magatamas having piercing powers to an extent. However, I've already made myself clear about the only point I'm getting across with this as I'm not understanding why you are now demanding me to provide some proofs about some things I haven't even endorsed.



> back up the assertion in bold with scans



I'm typing through my tablet 'n it's difficult for me to search for scans then copy paste them. So, I'm asking you to bear with me. But I'll try to enumerate examples that are already a common knowledge to us.

- Kakashi getting sliced by Zabuza's blade back in part one is more prominent than Neji getting a smack to the face by Naruto underground as far as emphasis to the wounds are concerned.

And I think you might've misinterpreted my previous post. I'm not insinuating that ninjas receive more damage from piercing attacks than blunt ones. It's just that Kishi tend to emphasize that more as far as consistency goes.



> - show that mini yasaka magatama is a blunt force attack



I've already conceded this. 



> - show that mini yasaka magatama is weak enough that the damage it inflicted on tsunade could be completely healed from in 2 panels.



When did I say that magatamas are weak enough? If you've carefully read through my previous posts, you'll see notice that I included Tsunade's resiliency and healing factor when placing guys like Kakashi in her position. Let me make that clear,

Put Kakashi, in the same place as Tsunade and give him her *Byakugo* and her *resiliency*. Same result should be seen.



ueharakk said:


> Tsunade not having the same durability as Sandaime Raikage is a given, and easily demonstrable, however



Good. Like I'm always saying, that's the core of my argument. I'm having the gist that people are not understanding how durability is an entirely different thing from resiliency. Tsunade is resilient not durable.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Oh and why exactly is she harder to chop into than a normal ninja again? Rather, what makes her harder to chop than people like Danzo? Does she have some specialized body component or somethin'?



Yes.  

She's half Senju and half Uzumaki.  Both of those are strong body types hailing from the Strong Bodied son of the Rikkudo Sennin.  (The other son was the one with strong doujutsu that the Uchiha descended from) So both of her bloodlines have awesome life force and durability.  Enough that the distantly related Gin and Kin bros could hang out in the Kyuubi's stomach and eat his flesh for a weeks, and got stronger from it instead of dying.

Uzumaki Kushina survived childbirth, then got the ninetails ripped from her body (Extraction is supposed to be instant death) bound up the ninetails, and then got her entire midsection stabbed out by a kyuubi claw.  I'm not a ninja doctor, by by Naruto standards, every single one of those should be instant death and incapacitation.  But she went on to give a nice speech to Naruto and settle her affairs before deciding it was okay to die.  "Oh no, that just means she's tough, not durable."  No, normal bodies don't continue to operate at all under those conditions.

Look at Naruto and all the crap he's gone through.  Before we thought that was because of just the kyuubi, but Kishi retconned it so that they're mostly Uzumaki body feats with kyuubi tossed in somewhere.

As for Senju bloodline, that thing is a plot device at this point.  

Hashi cells are mega tough.  Just look at how Zetsu tanked Neji's full body blow, and that other one was still talking after Sakura sucker punched him in the jaw.  Anytime anyone wants a gigantic boost in power, just add Senju.



> Yeah, I need some good explanation for this.





> Dude, why are you placing Tsunade in the same durability scale with Sandaime and Ei?



Mabui's teleportation is supposed to rip anything organic to shreds on a molecular or at least cellular level.  She stated that ONLY the Sandaime could use it, because even his blood was made of iron.  And he's the dude who ran around tanking rasen shurikens and bijuudama.  So on the durability scale, he's like....a million.  The candidate for taking the tag was Katsuya because she, "Doesn't mind getting ripped to pieces."  So that's our baseline for what it does to normaly people.  Rips them to little pieces.  Our baseline for surviving is "Somewhere around Sandaime toughness."

Ei survived the teleport with no damage.  Good on him for catching up, but I'm not willing to say he could tank a bijuudama or FRS, but he's certainly way up there.  

Tsunade got through with an intact, although not unscathed.  We can see some damage, and she spit some blood, but she was still functional and kicked Madara across the map, so that's definitely far upwind of the "ripped to pieces," expectations of normal flesh, but still south of Ei and Sandaime.  

If I were to say that she's regular person squishy, I would be committing myself to saying that Kakashi, or Shikamaru could go through Mabui's teleportation and not be dead on arrival.  Which makes Sandaime's durabilty feat for using it freely worthless, and all those times Ei thought he couldn't use it really kind of stupid.  




> When did I state the bolded? Why are you fabricating arguments I haven't even endorsed in the first place? I only argued that she isn't in the same durability level with that of the Sandaime and her body isn't less susceptible from being wounded than average  ninjas.



That was mainly for kresh.



> *Kresh*
> Regardless, that looks like Orochimaru just nicked her with it, that would've been the same damage whether he had kusanagi or a regular katana.



But if you say that she's just as susceptible to being just as wounded as normal ninjas are by the same attack, it doesn't mix with the status of Kusunagi and Enma Staff, unless you're willing to place normal ninja durability as nearly as high as a monkey king with Adamantine skin.   

Now despite the credit I'm giving her, I'm not saying that kunai are going to bounce of her skin or anything, or normal weapons won't cut her at all, but they won't be as effective as normal, and forget about getting through bone.  

(In Sasuke's case he could probably still do it, for sure if he flowed chidori through the blade)  
*Also, this is for Kresh again:*

2

You can see that Oro didn't just attampt to nick her.  His sword slashed completely across her body, and his shoulder bone.  Which means he drug it and sliced, but wasn't able to cut through her shoulder bone.  He went for bone, and all he could cut was flesh when he dragged that blade across her body.

Again he takes a big wind up.

2

And slashes, but Tsunade takes it full on to the ribs and stops the blade.  

2


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2013)

> I'm getting tired of this debate. So this would be my last response regarding this topic. And Pirate on Wheels, I'm no longer responding to you.



It's cool.  I hope I at least gave enough reasons for my thinking to not sound crazy.  Goodnight.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah, this is pretty much a stomp

Sasuke's Base arsenal (+Base Sharingan) is pretty much enough to handle Tsunade, giving him MS, an incomplete one at that make this too easy for the sauce

his base sharingan genjutsu floored Shii, a medic + sensor + genjutsu user himself, and his Raiton kenjutsu enhanced with his Sharingan should cut her to pieces before he even needs to use his MS

Adding Amaterasu, stronger Genjutsu, and a Shinto god capable of diverting her attention and this gets pretty ugly

don't even get me started if Kirin gets prepped 

Sauce wins with rather low difficulty


----------



## Panther (Feb 28, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Yeah, there's nothing that can tank her punches. Other than Oro's jaw via plot. Her fist literally rips through flesh.


 I never argued that Sasuke can tank a clean punch to the face, as for Orochi, you call it plot but it's just a testament on how durable he is.



> You can bet a mortal Sasuke will be feeling the shock wave of her punch regardless if the Susano tanks the punch.


 If Tsunade's punches could cause shockwave's then we would have seen that against Madara 2 Tsunade's punches have only shown to deal high AOE damage on the surroundings.



> On a more relevant note, she can punch more than once, and her lifting power is top tier. Meaning she can punch through, then rip the Susano apart, and chew on Sasuke's face.


 Nice fanfic you got there bro.
As if Sasuke will just stand there doing nothing... Tsunade can't even touch Ribcage Susanoo even if she wanted to 2



> It's doubtful Sasuke uses Amy until he's seriously in danger, such was obvious when he opted to blitz the raikage and his 2 minions first, then react to his V1 blitz with Chidori afterward. Only when his Chidori failed did he use Amy.


 Sasuke is known for spamming the crap out of MS against the kages and Danzou, it won't be any different against Tsunade.



> He doesn't have knowledge on Tsunade's Byakugo healing seal, so he's more then likely going for a normal vital shot- which means he catches a surprise blindside hook pink misting him.


 Assuming that Tsunade's linear punches can even hit Sasuke who's much faster then her and has Sharingan prediction.



> She managed to take on Madara, destroy his Susano and kill him


 She managed to partially damage Madara's Ribcage Susanoo 2 2

It's only thanks to Raikage's help that she was able to fully destroy Madara's Ribcage Susanoo in the end, but even then Madara was still unharmed 2 2

What Tsunade killed was a Moukuton bunshin 2 2 2



> Madara has similar Genjutsu, is faster than Sasuke, *and is clearly superior to a non-EMS, eye-bleeding head holding in pain Sasuke. The dude can barely keep Susano up. *


 This is fresh MS Sasuke from Kage summit and not the one who faced Kakashi or Bee  then again it doesn't matter since all it takes is to cast Amaterasu once and Tsunade is down.



> Tsunade takes this, high difficulty.


 Tsunade dies a horrific death.



narut0ninjafan said:


> Her punches destroyed Madara's full Susanoo and you think Sasuke's rib Susanoo would tank? Get out.


 You mean this 2 ? I dodn't see any dmg on that Susanoo aside from being punched to the ground.



> Tsunade has lots of speed feats, it's not like she couldn't land a hit. She jumped in front of Madara's Katon while exhausted before Mei could even finish her hand seals for a jutsu and she's too slow to hit Sasuke


 reacting to some katons won't put her in the same speed league with Sasuke.



> who in character would try to tank her hits anyway?


 You should re-read my post again, because i only said that Sasuke would tank her hits with Ribcage Susanoo.



> How would Sasuke land a hit with Amaterasu too I'm curious?  Do you think Tsunade will be standing still waiting for him to hit her with it?


 It doesn't matter what Tsunde does when Sasuke casts Amaterasu, there are only 3 people in the entire Narutoverse who can dodge Amaterasu and Tsunade isn't one of them.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 28, 2013)

Sauce's susano'o isn't tanking anything Tsunade throws his way when Madara Uchiha's Susano'o couldn't. Either way, Tsunade eventually gets burned by Amaterasu.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 28, 2013)

Tsunade hasn't shown the speed to dodge Ama. So she's gonna pretty much means she's done for.


----------



## bleakwinter (Feb 28, 2013)

How would Amaterasu eliminate Tsunade? Multiple characters have had Sasuke's Amaterasu burning on them for notable amounts of time without succumbing to death immediately. Karin in particular had Amaterasu burning on her back for short period of time and was left only with a few minor scars by the time Sasuke extinguished it. Likewise, the samurai was practically engulfed in the flames for even longer period of time before his armor was removed (1). By feats, Tsunade's regeneration far surpasses Karin's healing factor, so Amaterasu wouldn't eliminate her in a timely fashion. Of course she would die from it eventually given that it burns for seven continuous days, but for the purposes of this fight, it would first have to exhaust her Chakra supplies stored within her Yin Seal to the point where she could no longer regenerate.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 28, 2013)

bleakwinter said:


> How would Amaterasu eliminate Tsunade? Multiple characters have had Sasuke's Amaterasu burning on them for notable amounts of time without succumbing to death immediately. Karin in particular had Amaterasu burning on her back for short period of time and was left only with a few minor scars by the time Sasuke extinguished it. Likewise, the samurai was practically engulfed in the flames for even longer period of time before his armor was removed (1). By feats, Tsunade's regeneration far surpasses Karin's healing factor, so Amaterasu wouldn't eliminate her in a timely fashion. Of course she would die from it eventually given that it burns for seven continuous days, but for the purposes of this fight, it would first have to exhaust her Chakra supplies stored within her Yin Seal to the point where she could no longer regenerate.



Amaterasu has also burnt through fire breathing Toad esophagus's & fire proof Cuse-Mark wings. It's definitely potent enough to devour her Chakra reserves. Her Byakugo would be in constant use. 

And please, use the high-end feats when there's an inconsistency. Let's not delve into double standards. I consistently see pro-Tsunade arguments claim that all she needs is a graze to shatter her opponent's bones. Well, Madara would disagree, blocking a _direct_ kick without harm. If Tsunade's fingers can kill Shinobi, a full on kick should blow right through Madara's arms and Madara himself...but that's not what we saw.


----------



## Senjuclan (Feb 28, 2013)

Panther said:


> Tsunade has nothing to put Sasuke down, her punches can be either tanked with Ribcage Susanoo or dodged since Sasuke is faster and has better reflexes then Tsunade, because of the Sharingan.



:lol ribcage susano'o? :lol

Make sure to tell that to Madara's susano'o


----------



## Rocky (Feb 28, 2013)

Senjuclan said:


> :lol ribcage susano'o? :lol
> 
> Make sure to tell that to Madara's susano'o



To be fair, Madara cannot protect his Susano'o with flaming spikes.


----------



## Lishenron (Feb 28, 2013)

bleakwinter said:


> How would Amaterasu eliminate Tsunade? Multiple characters have had Sasuke's Amaterasu burning on them for notable amounts of time without succumbing to death immediately. Karin in particular had Amaterasu burning on her back for short period of time and was left only with a few minor scars by the time Sasuke extinguished it. Likewise, the samurai was practically engulfed in the flames for even longer period of time before his armor was removed (1). By feats, Tsunade's regeneration far surpasses Karin's healing factor, so Amaterasu wouldn't eliminate her in a timely fashion. Of course she would die from it eventually given that it burns for seven continuous days, but for the purposes of this fight, it would first have to exhaust her Chakra supplies stored within her Yin Seal to the point where she could no longer regenerate.


I love how you purposely ignored that it burnt through the toad , danzo, and the cerebrus pretty quickly. It's pretty amusing.

Seriously people Amaterasu is inconsistent. Why are you people using the lower end feats, and not the higher end feats? It's one thing to say it's inconsistent, but did you just purposely forget it's other feats?


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 28, 2013)

Lishenron said:


> I love how you purposely ignored that it burnt through the toad , danzo, and the cerebrus pretty quickly. It's pretty amusing.
> 
> Seriously people Amaterasu is inconsistent. Why are you people using the lower end feats, and not the higher end feats? It's one thing to say it's inconsistent, but did you just purposely forget it's other feats?



In fairness people tend to use Tsunade's lower end feats instead of current feats as well


----------



## Panther (Feb 28, 2013)

Senjuclan said:


> :lol ribcage susano'o? :lol
> 
> Make sure to tell that to Madara's susano'o


 Tsunade was only able to partially damage Madara's Ribcage Susanoo Suiton Suiton 

Tsunade can't even touch Sasuke's Ribcage Susanoo even if she wanted to Suiton


----------



## Language of Life (Feb 28, 2013)

Ammaterasu is a bitch for the Hokage, even if she has Byakugou regeneration. It could help her survive it for a while but eventually is should overwhelm her. None the less she is an endurance beast and manga knowledge does not help this version of the Sauce. Even against Raikage, who was superior in speed and strength, he chose to get in close before relying on MS techniques. 
She can survive a chidori and then tear him apart with her strength. If he goes for the MS techniques first he could win, although it would need to be Tsuki or Ammy because Susano'o is pretty useless against Tsunade. 

Because of the situation and knowledge i give it to *Tsunade.*


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2013)

Panther said:


> Tsunade was only able to partially damage Madara's Ribcage Susanoo Suiton Suiton
> 
> Tsunade can't even touch Sasuke's Ribcage Susanoo even if she wanted to Suiton



Why not?  Raikage did.



Just punch him, cut off her arm with a chakra scalpel, and grow a new one in the time between Sasuke's death and his next reincarnation.



Rocky said:


> Amaterasu has also burnt through fire breathing Toad esophagus's & fire proof Cuse-Mark wings. It's definitely potent enough to devour her Chakra reserves. Her Byakugo would be in constant use.
> 
> And please, use the high-end feats when there's an inconsistency. Let's not delve into double standards. I consistently see pro-Tsunade arguments claim that all she needs is a graze to shatter her opponent's bones. Well, Madara would disagree, blocking a _direct_ kick without harm. If Tsunade's fingers can kill Shinobi, a full on kick should blow right through Madara's arms and Madara himself...but that's not what we saw.



Whoah Rocky.  

Madara blocked Raikage's punch, 

...and suffered no damage.  The same Raikage who would have torn off Suigetsu's arms if he hadn't liquefied them, and broke his sword with a basic whack.  The same Raikage who drove a fist crater in Juugo's chest through his CS2 guard.   I'll say that Tsunade was also injured at that time from the warp, and not at full strength (which explains why she blew Madara apart later on), but no matter how you cut it Madara's durability is stupidly high for no good reason.  (Maybe the Hashi cells did it?)


----------



## bleakwinter (Feb 28, 2013)

Lishenron said:


> I love how you purposely ignored that it burnt through the toad , danzo, and the cerebrus pretty quickly. It's pretty amusing.
> 
> Seriously people Amaterasu is inconsistent. Why are you people using the lower end feats, and not the higher end feats? It's one thing to say it's inconsistent, but did you just purposely forget it's other feats?



I didn't forget those feats. What you are seeing is me I taking into account the person who performed two of three of those cases you mentioned (Itachi's Amaterasu had burned the cerebrus, toad, and cursed seal wing). Sasuke's Amaterasu had burned indeed burned Danzo (Who sensibly had to use Izanagi or else he would die eventually, much like Tsunade if the flames are prolonged). 

All Mangekyo Sharingan techniques are not equally intense. Sasuke's Amaterasu excels in shape manipulation, but Itachi's Ameterasu undeniably has better burning feats (Which is where the inconsistency appears. If you've noticed, most of the inconsistencies occur between when Itachi has used it compared to when Sasuke has used it). It's not a fair to simply give Sasuke all of Itachi's Amaterasu feats, much like how it would be unfair to give Itachi Sasuke's Amaterasu feats (Being able to form shapes from it). In essence, I'm simply working with what Sasuke has shown and nothing more.



Rocky said:


> Amaterasu has also burnt through fire breathing Toad esophagus's & fire proof Cuse-Mark wings. It's definitely potent enough to devour her Chakra reserves. Her Byakugo would be in constant use.
> 
> And please, use the high-end feats when there's an inconsistency. Let's not delve into double standards. I consistently see pro-Tsunade arguments claim that all she needs is a graze to shatter her opponent's bones. Well, Madara would disagree, blocking a _direct_ kick without harm. If Tsunade's fingers can kill Shinobi, a full on kick should blow right through Madara's arms and Madara himself...but that's not what we saw.



Please refer to the above part of the reply. I apologize for not normally giving you a separate response, but your inquiry about my argument is almost the same as Lishenron's so it would be easier to refer to it instead.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 28, 2013)

its funny how people use the two examples of people being affected by contact with lingering flames as reasons why their favorite character would survive Amaterasu but ignore the fact that when Sasuke or Itachi have focused ammy on a target they are almost instantly incapacitated

as if Tsunade is going to be able to distract him or divert his gaze


----------



## Jad (Feb 28, 2013)

I still don't how she avoids genjutsu by just not looking at him. If she isn't looking at him she gets destroyed. Plus whats with re-growing organs and the such just like that? It takes a while for her to heal injuries and she definitely can't play at her A-Game if she is fatally injured. And every time she has healed she wasn't in mid-combat. On top of that all her wounds have been stabs/slashes. The amount of cells lost and the regeneration time she has gone through is way smaller than having to regrow a full arms worth of cells.  You have to remember the stab wounds aren't that thick and the distance between the wound would heal faster considering cell generation would begin at both ends and close in-wards to connect. In fact you wouldn't lose much cells through stab wounds, it would be like popping a balloon, most of the organ/skin is still in the body just separated. I mean stab a mandarin with a knife, same deal. It's much less to heal from than say pounding the mandarin with your fist.

On-panel:

- Healed Onoki
- Healed Gaara
- Lacerated by Mabui's technique than healed (I couldn't even view that many)
- Stabbed through the stomach once then healed
- Stabbed through the stomach twice than healed
- Healed mini-yaska
- Gave Onoki Chakara to use super-size Jinton
- Healed partially burnt arms

Of all the chakara and cell regeneration her body has gone through in the manga. I'd imagine a full arm regeneration would only be done once. Anything else would completely waste her chakara supply and body. That's on panel feats.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 28, 2013)

Fragile said:


> I'm not exactly sure how this refutes my point. My point is just plain and simple, Sasuke has the ability to fire his Amaterasu *faster* than Tsunade can get close to him. Because from what we've seen, Amaterasu is almost instantaneous.



Well, you never really elaborated on what you meant by _" she could just very well be overwhelmed with Amaterasu spam "_, particularly with the word _overwhelmed_. I had presumed you meant she would be defeated before she could move the 30 meters. Otherwise, I'm not sure what you meant here, yes Amaterasu would hit her before she covered the distance, but it wouldn't stop her from doing so.



> Regardless, Amaterasu burns for seven days IIRC and doesn't halt until the target is no longer flesh and bones. And it's more logical to think that Amaterasu can overwhelm and outlast Byakugo than Byakugo outlasting Amaterasu.



Of course. And there's no doubt that she'd die eventually - but if her chakra reserves allowed it that could very well be after the battle, should she have managed to hit him.



> And another one, if Sasuke can see that his opponent has the ability to regenerate wounds, I'd bet he wouldn't risk his chance to create an opening for his Chidori sharp spear for a sure kill.



Sasuke was stubbornly challenging Ei - a faster, more durable, physically stronger and more skilled taijutsu fighter, in CQC, under the belief that he could win with Amaterasu spam. With Ei's high durability and resilience, this was not the case. I don't think Tsunade's regeneration would stop him rushing in and trying to challenge her head on.



> .... And wait, you really believe Amaterasu wouldn't slow her down? Would you use the Raikage as the basis? Someone who only caught a small portion of fire? What if Sasuke shoots out flames all over her body? _With this volume?_ Would you still think it won't slow her down? If yes, then I think you are greatly overestimating Tsunade.



Nope. Giant swords bisecting her body and impaling her spine didn't stop her landing strikes on Madara clones, deep slashes all over her body didn't stop her landing a kick on Madara _[in unison with Ei - I should add]_, fire balls scalding her arms didn't stop her from effortlessly deflecting them successively with her fists. Amaterasu, regardless of the size of the flames on her body won't have huge physical drawbacks on her until her chakra runs out/gets low, at which point she'll be slower and pretty ineffective. 

Now I don't know about you, but a walking talking black flame running about throwing punches sounds just as silly as Sasuke conjuring up Bijuu-sized flames in order to take out a human-sized target. Both shinobi can accomplish these respective feats, but there is such a low possibility of either actually doing so. Sasuke will be spamming regular sized Amaterasu's and Tsunade will get hit by them, a more likely scenario.




> She's going to remove the flames off her person? How?



Well, I already explained this but . . by removing her coat. Otherwise she has to just heal from any other flames on her body. 



> If Tsunade has Katsuyu, Sasuke has his Hawk right?



Sure. Though, besides the fact that Sasuke literally never uses his Hawk, ever, we have no idea how fast, evasive, or powerful it is. Chances are Katsuyu could just destroy it with a giant acid blast.



Rocky said:


> Amaterasu has also burnt through fire breathing Toad esophagus's & fire proof Cuse-Mark wings. It's definitely potent enough to devour her Chakra reserves. Her Byakugo would be in constant use.



Indeed. But then we must remember that with just over 2 years of chakra conservation in her seal, Tsunade could channel chakra from her yin seal to every single person in Konoha, as well as heal her own wounds via the Sozou Saisei. And this was _after_ having already sat inside a large seal for an elongated period of time, tending to the wounds of the many injured shinobi in her village. I don't think it would be that much of a stretch to say that during the Pein arc Tsunade had conserved so much chakra to the point that it could be deemed bijuu-level amounts.

As such, I think it depends on how much chakra she has saved up.



> And please, use the high-end feats when there's an inconsistency. Let's not delve into double standards. I consistently see pro-Tsunade arguments claim that all she needs is a graze to shatter her opponent's bones. Well, Madara would disagree, blocking a _direct_ kick without harm. If Tsunade's fingers can kill Shinobi, a full on kick should blow right through Madara's arms and Madara himself...but that's not what we saw.



This is purely a speculation, but since her muscles had been shredded and torn through the Lightning Transfer, there's every possibility her super strength had been nullified - as was the case when _she fought against Kabuto_. I think this is the most likely explanation without heedlessly complaining that Kishimoto was just inconsistent, especially since on both occasions they were stuck in similar areas [ 1 ] [ 2 ]​​


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2013)

Jad said:


> I still don't how she avoids genjutsu by just not looking at him. If she isn't looking at him she gets destroyed. Plus whats with re-growing organs and the such just like that? It takes a while for her to heal injuries and she definitely can't play at her A-Game if she is fatally injured. And every time she has healed she wasn't in mid-combat. On top of that all her wounds have been stabs/slashes. The amount of cells lost and the regeneration time she has gone through is way smaller than having to regrow a full arms worth of cells.  You have to remember the stab wounds aren't that thick and the distance between the wound would heal faster considering cell generation would begin at both ends and close in-wards to connect. In fact you wouldn't lose much cells through stab wounds, it would be like popping a balloon, most of the organ/skin is still in the body just separated. I mean stab a mandarin with a knife, same deal. It's much less to heal from than say pounding the mandarin with your fist.
> 
> On-panel:
> 
> ...



You just don't look directly into his eyes.  You're still allowed to see them generally.  Like how Naruto could generally see Itachi's hands and knew he was trying for a finger genjutsu, and said, "lol nope!"  Of course then Itachi got him with the crow because it's Itachi, but Sasuke isn't Itachi in genjutsu, and unlike Itachi, Sasuke doesn't use it as a fight opener.  Or, very much in general.  He always tries to chidori or slash people first, and then seems to randomly remember he has genjutsu mid-way through the fight.


----------



## Jad (Feb 28, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> You just don't look directly into his eyes.  You're still allowed to see them generally.  Like how Naruto could generally see Itachi's hands and knew he was trying for a finger genjutsu, and said, "lol nope!"  Of course then Itachi got him with the crow because it's Itachi, but Sasuke isn't Itachi in genjutsu, and unlike Itachi, Sasuke doesn't use it as a fight opener.  Or, very much in general.  He always tries to chidori or slash people first, and then seems to randomly remember he has genjutsu mid-way through the fight.



So you are telling me, you are going to take a skillset Gai developed and trained and give it to everyone else. If it was as easy as just looking at the body/feet while fighting, Gai wouldn't have bothered in developing a way/method to fight in such a way. Tsunade will get caught in a genjutsu by looking at Sasuke, there is absolute NOTHING you can say that points to Tsunade being able to fight Sasuke without eye-contact. There is a reason Asuma said "Your just about the only person who can do it", and Gai says there is a 'method' to it [1], but get used to it. So his pretty much saying "just try and fight like that". Gai was just giving them a tip, as was Kakashi to Naruto, in an attempt to try and discourage eye contact. All Naruto did was stand in one spot, he wasn't moving around or fighting. Tsunade can attempt to do it, but she is going to slip up pretty quickly in the face of a faster more agile opponent who can predict her linear attacks.

Kakashi, a master tactician and one of the smartest in the manga probably already thought of looking at someones body and feet to fight, but it would be impractical for him. But Gai told him straight up this was the only way I know how to do it, and so I guess Kakashi's only option was to tell Naruto and his team "try to look at his body while fighting", but obviously no one in the team could replicate it. I think Kakashi was able to, but he has pretty sharp senses/reflexes, smell and used a clone.

All I see the Tsunade pro's in this thread who think she will win are banking on a lucky shot. Because I just don't see him getting touched by Tsunade. Naruto said (after acquiring Sage Mode), that he still couldn't defeat MS Sasuke. Sage Mode Naruto is way above Tsunade, and if he wasn't confident he could beat him still, than Tsunade doesn't. I mean if he sliced her with a Chidori blade like he attempted to do to Deidara, how is she randomly going to prop up and counter hit him. How about he uses the version of Chidori Blade Current that creates many spikes outwardly [2], what's her counter than. How about his Shuriken spam [3]? He still has access to that.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2013)

Are you going to tell me that Naruto didn't do what he just did because Guy made a style?

Look at him charge.

Sharingan people use genjutsu use specialized taijutsu aimed at making eye contact, and that's not how Sasuke fights.  

Seriously Jad, don't turn me pointing to how stuff happened and Naruto learned how to overcome Itachi's eye based genjutsu and pointing based genjutsu with all the knowledge of "Don't look directly at his eyes or fingers," as some sort of perverse form of Guy-bashing.  Guy built a style to counter genjutsu based taijutsu, that Sasuke doesn't use.  That doesn't make his accomplishments any lesser, or Sasuke any more prone to using genjutsu.


----------



## Jad (Feb 28, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Are you going to tell me that Naruto didn't do what he just did because Guy made a style?
> 
> Look at him charge.
> 
> ...



Are you serious? Gai developed a way to avoid genjutsu styled Taijutsu? Are you trying to make me laugh?That is so made up. Plus Kakashi ran at a stationary opponent without looking at his eyes, big deal, anyone can do that, it's a problem when they are moving around. Gai developed a way to look at a Sharingan user without having to make eye contact, he even states there is a method to it. So what Naruto ran up at Itachi? Naruto runs and screams and charges at people all the time. Itachi pretty much told Deidara that [1]. Tsunade is going to find it almost impossibly difficult to fight Sasuke without making eye contact and counter his movements as well as not falter. Bottom line, Tsunade is going to look at Sasuke, she is going to make eye contact, she is going to be stuck in a genjutsu drunken dream. Accept it. Stop giving Tsunade all these random advantages all of a sudden.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 1, 2013)

It's not a random advantage.  My position is, "Tsunade will have to avoid looking at Sasuke's eyes, which she knows to do.  It will decrease her ability, but not by a noticable amount, especially given that Sasuke doesn't really use genjutsu much anyway."  That's saying that the disadvantage isn't much, not that it will give her a boost.


So how is this even an issue?  Show me how Sasuke opens all of his fights with genjutsu.

How about how he opened his fight with Killer Bee using genjutsu?

His fight with Mei?

When Onoki was standing in front of him?

When Danzo charged him?

How about his scan with Danzo where they were staring into each other's eyeballs before Sasuke cut him to pieces?  


On my claim about Itachi fighting with a genjutsu styled approach towards combat, a "Genjutsu Style..."

Did you even look at Itachi's skirmish with Kakashi?  Tell me he wasn't specifically aiming to cross vision for genjutsu in that exchange.  Tell me that Itachi wasn't using his shuriken toss in my Itachi vs Naruto scan to get Naruto to look at his hands and snare him.  Tell me that Naruto didn't see his hands and know he was doing that when we see a panel of Itachi's hands and Naruto declaring that he's trying to use finger pointing genjutsu, and then Itachi confirms it.  

Itachi is the only one who really abuses genjutsu.  Sasuke barely uses it midway through matches, and Kakashi does it even less.  Summit Sasuke has only used it when everything else is failed.  So why is Sasuke going to be aiming for genjutsu this match before doing his normal routine when he doesn't even have knowledge?  

On Naruto and Itachi...  Why does Naruto get to safely look at more of Itachi's body, who has a 5 in genjutsu and multiple delivery methods for it, than Tsunade does Sasuke, who seldom uses it, has only the traditional and well known delivery method for it when she has knowledge?

How is Tsunade stuck in an eternal dream, when when Danzo, with his sharingan defunct, was easily able to kai out of every illusion every time he knew it was a genjutsu?  Both Danzo and Obito mocked Sasuke for having "weak genjutsu," which was completely incomparable to Itachi.  By the way, Naruto was able to resist Itachi's genjutsu, so I can't fathom why anyone would think that Tsunade is  worse than Naruto at genjutsu.  He's got a 2 in it, and she has a 3.5.  She's also got book smarts and a real understanding of chakra flow, and far better control as a medic than he did at the time.

Genjutsu is there.  It exists.  It could help Sasuke if the fight drags on and he finally decides to use it.  But it's not the decider for this match.  If anything Sasuke would resort to Ameterasu if his base arsenal fails, and that would probably give him the win.  The only issue with that is, if Sasuke's base arsenal fails, it means Tsunade hit him.  So he's dead and won't get that chance to use Ameterasu.

Now give Sasuke full knowledge or Hebi Level Intelligence and this fight goes differently.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 1, 2013)

How did the debate proceed to Tsunade's arm needing to regenerate from an amy burst? And I saw Genjutsu being mentioned... what the..

Was my post on the original page not clear enough? 

MS Sasuke, alone, the dude who goes through excruciating pain after using the technique and is aware he is damaging his eye sight will decide to start this battle with a burst of Amy when he previously decided to blitz 3 men without knowledge, one including a Raikage, with only two men to back him up (Suigetsu/Juugo) as samurai and countless unknown ninja/KAGES are in the vicinity? All whilst wearing Akatsuki cloaks (uni-village S-rank criminal organization indicator) and labeled as an S-rank rogue criminal in the leaf's (and now after attacking a Jinchuriki) cloud village. 

1. Sasuke doesn't have backup, so using MS is risky
2. Sasuke knows virtually nothing about Tsunade
3. Sasuke blitzes EVERYONE (Including Itachi) he's faced as a primary tactic
4. Sasuke goes through physical pain when using MS

At what point does he decide to blast this immediately at start battle, alone, with his past tendencies in blitzing first, and without distinct knowledge? It's illogical, pointless pain/ocular damage in Sasuke's mindset.


----------



## Rain (Mar 1, 2013)

Sasuke can win this with Chidori Eiso through Tsu's heart.

Amaterasu is absolutely overkill.

Tsu just isn't a good 1v1 fighter.


----------



## Hossaim (Mar 1, 2013)

Amaterasu gg.

2nd stage Susanoo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Tsunade punch

Base Sasuke could whomp Tsunade

what the fuck is this thread and why is it 4 pages.


----------



## Hazuki (Mar 1, 2013)

tsunade manage to put a good resistance against madara who use susanno , wood and rinnegan and madara wanted to kill her 

and in the end , tsunade manage to survive and has enough chakra to seal all the other kage and summon

i don't think sasuke ms can kill tsunade , the sannin will find a way to kill him


----------



## Krippy (Mar 1, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> It's not a random advantage.  My position is, "Tsunade will have to avoid looking at Sasuke's eyes, which she knows to do.  It will decrease her ability, but not by a noticable amount, especially given that *Sasuke doesn't really use genjutsu much anyway."  *That's saying that the disadvantage isn't much, not that it will give her a boost.


Sasuke's used genjutsu in every single one of his fights in part 2


> Itachi is the only one who really abuses genjutsu.  Sasuke barely uses it midway through matches, and Kakashi does it even less.  *Summit Sasuke has only used it when everything else is failed.*  So why is Sasuke going to be aiming for genjutsu this match before doing his normal routine when he doesn't even have knowledge?


Susano makes the user slower



> How is Tsunade stuck in an eternal dream, when when Danzo, with his sharingan defunct, was easily able to kai out of every illusion every time he knew it was a genjutsu?


Danzo didn't Kai out any of Sasuke's illusions, Sasuke ended them each time



> Both Danzo and Obito mocked Sasuke for having "weak genjutsu," which was completely incomparable to Itachi.  By the way, Naruto was able to resist Itachi's genjutsu, so I can't fathom why anyone would think that Tsunade is  worse than Naruto at genjutsu.


He was comparing his Genjutsu to Tsukuyomi, not Itachi's regular genjutsu, one of which is damn near inescapable



> He's got a 2 in it, and she has a 3.5.  She's also got book smarts and a real understanding of chakra flow, and far better control as a medic than he did at the time.


Susano makes the user slower


> Genjutsu is there.  It exists.  It could help Sasuke if the fight drags on and he finally decides to use it.  But it's not the decider for this match.  If anything Sasuke would resort to Ameterasu if his base arsenal fails, and that would probably give him the win.


it would *definately* give him the win, not that his base arsenal would fail against her


> The only issue with that is, if Sasuke's base arsenal fails, it means Tsunade hit him.  So he's dead and won't get that chance to use Ameterasu.


this sounds plausible 


> Now give Sasuke full knowledge or Hebi Level Intelligence and this fight goes differently.


His intelligence is the same now than it ever was, his rashness to get to Danzo is what put him in danger at the summit


----------



## Kai (Mar 1, 2013)

Rain said:


> Sasuke can win this with Chidori Eiso through Tsu's heart.


How will that end Tsunade if that didn't even end Karin?


----------



## Johnny Kage (Mar 1, 2013)

Tsunade is stronger than Raikage but slower. She can't avoid amateratsu in time and have no genjutsu resistance feats.

Sasuke wins


----------



## PopoTime (Mar 1, 2013)

Johnny Kage said:


> Tsunade is stronger than Raikage but slower. She can't avoid amateratsu in time and have no genjutsu resistance feats.
> 
> Sasuke wins



Amaterasu isnt an instant burn though. Tsunade's byakugou keeps her alive as long as she has chakra.

She may not have resistance feats, but she's fought multiple mokuton clones who were actively attempting to use sharingan genjutsu. (See Mokuton clones Vs A)


----------



## Totsuka Blitz (Mar 2, 2013)

A year ago I would have said that Tsunade never stood a chance but her performance in the War has got me thinking. Is byakuyo as good as Kyuubi healing which recovered from a chidori to chest? If that is the case than Tsunade can tank a chidori hit and punch his head off. 

Still with either Enton arrows (aided by Sharingan) he can sniper her head or cut it off with a raiton powered Kusinagi. MS Sasuke might a bit difficult for Tsunade. Remember Madara never used Amaterasu or covered his Susanoo with Enton.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 2, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Location: Raikage vs Sasuke
> Distance: 30m
> State of mind: In character
> Knowledge: Manga
> Restrictions: Katsuyu



An interesting fight, but I'm pretty sure Sasuke can take Tsunade down.

Amaterasu is an incredibly dangerous jutsu, but it's definitely not on the same level as techniques like the Bijudama, Jinton: Genkai Hakuri and Fuuton: Rasenshuriken. People like Karin have managed to endure direct exposure to Amaterasu for a significant amount of time, as have Zetsu clones and even a fodder Samurai.

Also, Ei's Raiton-coated arm didn't seem to take any external damage from the Enton flames. People can attribute all of this to plot, but the fact is, the surprising lack of one-hit kill level potency for Sasuke's Amaterasu has actually been quite consistent in the manga. Amaterasu isn't the OHKO jutsu people make it out to be.

Tsunade has tons of advantages over the aforementioned characters - for one, even though her actual durability is not on Ei's level, it's still easily far greater than that of Karin or Zetsu, and she can effectively top Ei in endurance and durability by relying on Sozo Saisei and Byakugou - absolutely top tier regeneration techniques.

If Tsunade takes a shot from Sasuke's Amaterasu, she can instantly use either of those top-tier self-healing techniques, and have it keep healing the body and undoing all the damage done to it by Amaterasu, enabling her to go on the offense against Sasuke - and sadly enough, his Susano'o wasn't all that durable back then.

I mean, Tsunade managed to crack Madara's complete Susano'o using a single punch, and clearly rivaled or even surpassed an Onoki-enhanced Ei in terms of striking force. Sasuke's Susano'o hadn't even reached completion by this point in the manga, so Tsunade should easily tear through it and just completely crush him.

Yes, in those scans, the Susano'o actually seems to resemble a ribcage form, but that seems to be an art error on Kishimoto's part. I mean, even the much weaker Ei could dent Sasuke's Susano'o ribcage on his own, and an Onoki-boosted Ei and Tsunade were clearly doing _equal_ damage to Madara's Susano'o in one panel.

Also, just a couple of chapters ago, Ei successfully punched a huge hole in what is _clearly_ Madara's complete Susano'o (with Onoki's aid) and sent it flying in a couple of hits. I don't see any reason for Ei suddenly decreasing or reducing his strength against Madara's Susano'o when both he and Tsunade fought it together.

Considering that Kishimoto got art details like the sizes of the boss summons and biju incorrect quite often, and even the size of Kisame's Water Dome (in one panel, it seems about as high as the surrounding mountains, but in another, it barely seems higher than the surrounding *trees*), he's not the greatest artist.

Once the fight is over, Tsunade can just follow basic fire-survival prodcedure and roll over on the ground, getting the black flames off her body, and allow Byakugou/Sozo Saisei to completely regenerate any or all of the internal and external damage Amaterasu had done to her. In short? It's not a threat.

The real issue here is Sasuke's Mangekyo Genjutsu. Unlike Ei, Tsunade doesn't have access to Raiton no Yoroi, and thus has no hope of escaping Sasuke's illusions forever. The fact that you restricted Katsuyu from her arsenal is a huge problem for her, as Katsu can't act as a partner to break her out of Genjutsu now.

The good thing is, Tsunade can heal mental damage at an extremely fast rate, even to the point of enabling a child Sasuke to fully recover from the effects of Itachi's Tsukuyomi (which is far more threatening than any single Genjutsu in Sasuke's repertoire), and get up from his long coma in no more than a minute.

The bad news is, just because Tsunade can heal the effects of traumatic illusions, does not mean she can _see through illusions, _at least not fast enough to also avoid decapitation from Sasuke's Susano'o blades. Even Byakugou can't save Tsunade from decapitation or bisection, unless Katsuyu is there to save her.

But according to the OP, Katsuyu isn't there, so if Tsunade gets decapitated or even bisected, she is finished. Tsunade has no real feats of countering Genjutsu used on her and in an actual fight, certainly not Genjutsu as powerful as those cast by Uchiha Sasuke. Sasuke's no Itachi, but his illusions are still quite dangerous.

I don't see Sasuke's base abilities being a threat to Tsunade - Chidori Nagashi and Eisou can be evaded (neither of those jutsu are particularly fast), Chidori Gatana breaks in contact with Tsunade's fist, and any damage done by Chidori or Chidori Senbon can be easily regenerated from. And oh, Katons are totally useless.

Sasuke's only saving grace here is his Genjutsu. If he uses it well, he wins, and Tsunade has no canonical feats of being able to see through a Sharingan Genjutsu or being able to break one. Most powerful characters can deal with Sasuke's Genjutsu in a myriad of ways, but Tsunade can't - not without her summon.

*Victor: Uchiha Sasuke (mid-difficulty)*


----------



## Doge (Mar 2, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> Amaterasu gg.
> 
> *2nd stage Susanoo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Tsunade punch*
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me?  I think Sasuke would win, but judging by your post, you gave a good argument in Tsunade's favor.  

Tsunade already busted Madara's Susanoo, why not Sauce's?


----------



## iJutsu (Mar 2, 2013)

Ama can easily be circumvented by tearing the affected area off and regenerating with Byakugou. Sasuke on the other hand has nothing to fix a broken spine with.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Mar 3, 2013)

sasuke wins 
he uses chidori nagashi(not that she could hit him w/o plot shenanigans 1st-off ffs) & then uses _eiso & tsurugi _w/o any pis/cis causing Tsunade near-instantaneous death.

MS isnt needed for a NBD victory as once again, plot isnt a factor


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 3, 2013)

Tsunade loses really badly.

genjutsu followed by head decapitation.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 3, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> sasuke wins
> he uses chidori nagashi(not that she could hit him w/o plot shenanigans 1st-off ffs) & then uses _eiso & tsurugi _w/o any pis/cis causing Tsunade near-instantaneous death.
> 
> MS isnt needed for a NBD victory as once again, plot isnt a factor



Quit acting as if Sasuke's untouchable or something. Tsunade managed to surprise Orochimaru using the speed of her strikes, and considering that the only other beings in the entire manga that have successfully blitzed Orochimaru are _KN1 Naruto and Itachi_ - I'm pretty sure that says a lot for Tsunade's striking speed.

In spite of suffering from paralytic haemophobia, and also being rather injured and worn out after a fight against an enhanced Kabuto, Tsunade also managed to intercept Orochimaru's Kusanagi no Tsurugi not once, but a couple of times. The sword even took KN4 Naruto by surprise, so it's obviously pretty fast.

In addition, Tsunade managed to co-ordinate her movements alongside the Yondaime Raikage numerous times, not only during the times that Ei had been in base form, but even at a point when Ei had been using his full power RNY and had Onoki lightening his body to increase his speed to still much higher levels!

But there's more. Tsunade managed to fend off 5 of Uchiha Madara's Susano'o clones on her own, and considering that she wasn't doing much worse than the super-speedster Yondaime Raikage (hell, she even downed a Susano'o clone, something Ei couldn't do), I'm pretty sure she's supposed to be a fast fighter.

Madara also felt the need to compare Tsunade to Ei in terms of speed and strength, and though Ei is obviously much faster than Tsunade, the fact that she still got compared to the Raikage in speed should mean that she's more than capable of landing hits on a Sharingan user. And Sasuke's Taijutsu is sub-par.

I mean, Kakashi kept kicking him around like a football during their reunion on the Blue Samurai Bridge, and Sasuke couldn't even physically react to Ei suddenly lifting him up and proceeding to smash him into the ground, forcing him to use Susano'o as a defense. Tsunade's Taijutsu feats are much better than that, IMHO.

Chidori Eiso and Chidori Nagashi are easily avoided by Tsunade, as I mentioned above. In spite of being dangerously ill and bedridden, and in spite of being in a physically _far worse_ state than he was in the time he fought Tsunade - Orochimaru had no problems reacting to Chidori Eiso by putting his hands up against it in time.

Of course, Oro's hands got cut by the Raiton blade, but the fact that he still managed to get his hands up to 'catch' the technique means that he successfully reacted to it, in spite of being dangerously ill and bedridden. Chidori Nagashi got avoided by Sakura and Yamato, so I'm pretty sure Tsunade can dodge it too.

I'm not even sure if Chidori Nagashi should affect Tsunade that much - after all, a weakened base Naruto managed to recover from the effects of Nagashi, and Tsunade is clearly far more resilient, both mentally and physically, than Naruto had been at the time. Plus, it's possible that she may be a Raiton user too.

It's true that Ranshinsho hasn't exactly been stated to be a Raiton, but it has the exact same properties as a Raiton - converting chakra into electricity. Of course, I admit this is just speculation, not to be taken as absolute fact in an argument - but what if Tsunade is a Raiton user? They can take electric attacks better, after all.

I mean, look at Sasuke vs Darui during the Kage Summit. Darui managed to ensnare Sasuke by using Suiton: Suijinheki, then proceeded to fry him by using Raiton: Kangekiha, but the latter failed due to the Uchiha's Raiton affinity making him impossible to electrocute. The same principle applies here.

If Tsunade is indeed a Raiton user, she should shrug off Chidori Nagashi, in a quite similar fashion to Sasuke shrugging off Darui's Raiton: Kangekiha. Oh, and speaking of Darui - he and Yamato have both successfully managed to tag the Sauce, in spite of not having Tsunade's striking or movement speed.

What makes people so sure that Sasuke can dodge Tsunade so easily and effortlessly? Kabuto evaded Tsunade, sure, but he needed a soldier pill in order to _enhance_ his abilities to do so. Not to mention that Tsunade had been worn out at the time, and most importantly, hadn't been in fighting condition for _several years_.

Kabuto needed _three large advantages_ in order to dodge Tsunade's Taijutsu, and even so, Kabuto also took hits from Tsunade throughout their fight, so even with his enhancements and with the latter being heavily exhausted, drained and out of her combat prime - she managed to give him a pretty tough fight.


----------



## Rain (Mar 5, 2013)

Kai said:


> How will that end Tsunade if that didn't even end Karin?



Sasuke can manipulate the spear's shape into multiple additional blades and destroy her head and body.

Or he can just slice her in half, Madara style.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 5, 2013)

Tsunade because of how Sasuke fights here. It has nothing to do with Tsunade being superior because imo she is not. However Sasuke will fight in base for a long while. He will try to get up close with his taijutsu and kenjutsu. She is better in CQC than Kurenai someone who was able to stay on the defensive against a more skilled, faster, and smarter sharingan user in taijutsu. Tsunade would likely break his sword after catching it with her bare hands. Tsunade follow up with a counter attack and Sasuke gets back and fires off katons. Considering Sakura could avoid katons from a faster shinobi, Tsunade avoids no problem. Sasuke tries a follow up Chidori like against the Raikage. Tsunade busts out Byakugou and charges. Same thing happens except Sasuke's hand is stuck in Tsunade. She grabs his arm so he can not pull out. Breaks his arm and then punches him in the face. Done. Hell Byakugou is not needed. Traveling at light speed, Chou Shinra Tensei while healing the whole village, ripped in half, Kusangi piercing/slashing, etc, all tell me she tanks the stab and just punches his head off and heals after.

Amaterasu would be the deal breaker here. But he will not resort to it quick enough.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 5, 2013)

Sasuke.

The Sharingan will allow him to evade any incoming attacks with great clarity. With Katsuyu restricted, I don't see how the Hokage can realistically win. Sasuke's faster, and he could survive attacks which would normally be fatal with the use of Susano. He'll finish her off with Amaterasu, but it wont be easy due to the detrimental effects he suffers from using the Mangekyo-Sharingan; he is also inexprienced compared to Tsunade, and is rather rash at times.



Language of Life said:


> None the less she is an endurance beast and manga knowledge does not help this version of the Sauce.


Agreed. 


> Even against Raikage, who was superior in speed and strength, he chose to get in close before relying on MS techniques. She can survive a chidori and then tear him apart with her strength.


The fact that Sasuke kept pace with an opponent who is physically superior to himself is a testemant to his own speed and skill at using the Sharingan. Tsunade won't be able to shrug off Chidori like the Raikage did; Chidori is one of the most powerful-piercing techniques in the manga, and it managed to give the Raikage a flesh wound despite his Raiton-armour. Tsunade may be able to survive Chidori depending on where it hits, but Sasuke has the necessary reflexes which will allow him to defend himself with the Mangekyo-Sharingan.



> If he goes for the MS techniques first he could win, although it would need to be Tsuki or Ammy because Susano'o is pretty useless against Tsunade


How is Susano useless? It could potentially allow Sasuke to survive her attacks.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 6, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Tsunade won't be able to shrug off Chidori like the Raikage did; Chidori is one of the most powerful-piercing techniques in the manga, and it managed to give the Raikage a flesh wound despite his Raiton-armour. Tsunade may be able to survive Chidori depending on where it hits, but Sasuke has the necessary reflexes which will allow him to defend himself with the Mangekyo-Sharingan.



Unless it hits her in the head; which it won't, it won't kill her/slow her down/have any physical drawbacks to her battle performance. Nothing, no matter where or how severe has been able to stop Tsunade throwing swift, powerful strikes.​​


----------



## Jamiez (Mar 6, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Unless it hits her in the head; which it won't, it won't kill her/slow her down/have any physical drawbacks to her battle performance. Nothing, no matter where or how severe has been able to stop Tsunade throwing swift, powerful strikes.​​



1. It will have physical draw backs, Kabuto only had to cut her muscles and she could only knock him to the ground with her strength.

2. A completely blown heart and fatally injured lung would completely put her to a halt. Yes I know she has had two blades in her, but they were below the rib-cage and usually people in the Shinobi word can take shots their. Sakura an average fodder of a person had a sword stuck in her. Zabuza had a ton loads of blades in him. But guess what, all of them missed his heart and head. So I re-iterate, a Chidori to the heart and lungs, yeah I don't count on Tsunade being able to hit Sasuke with all she's got. With her slurred punch he will react and than that's it, his call really.

Even Sasuke with all these blades in him is able to react (blocking) and use ninjutsu. But yeah his not as resilient as Tsunade, but if her were just a bit more so, he'd of been able to get up himself and run back. Much like Zabuza.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 6, 2013)

Jamiez said:


> 1. It will have physical draw backs, Kabuto only had to cut her muscles and she could only knock him to the ground with her strength.



That was back in Part I. In Part II she's taken huge amounts of muscle and internal damage fighting against Madara, and still conjured the strength to smash his Susano'o swords in two, land hits on Susano'o clones and kick Madara into a rock. Raikiri doesn't have the ability to disable her super strength either _(the only reason her physical performance was hindered)_, so I don't even know why you brought this point up.



> 2. A completely blown heart and fatally injured lung would completely put her to a halt. Yes I know she has had two blades in her, but they were below the rib-cage and usually people in the Shinobi word can take shots their. Sakura an average fodder of a person had a sword stuck in her. Zabuza had a ton loads of blades in him. But guess what, all of them missed his heart and head. So I re-iterate, a Chidori to the heart and lungs, yeah I don't count on Tsunade being able to hit Sasuke with all she's got. With her slurred punch he will react and than that's it, his call really.
> 
> Even Sasuke with all these blades in him is able to react (blocking) and use ninjutsu. But yeah his not as resilient as Tsunade, but if her were just a bit more so, he'd of been able to get up himself and run back. Much like Zabuza.



Hardly. In the instance you mention she had been practically bisected, and yet was still fast enough to land a hit on a Susano'o clone, it had no impact on her speed. Moreover, on her last appearance she had indeed been literally torn in half - all the organs in her lower body were spewed all over a tree. The blood her hearts pumps around her body _(that is so dearly needed for her other organs to function)_ is shooting out of her abdomen, and has been for a very long time _(since Madara abandoned their battlefield and arrived at Obito's)_, it would be a stretch to assume her organs are even functioning at all, but she's still somehow alive. 

Also, in _chapter 577_ we see that Madara had severed Tsunade's spine in half after impaling her through the chest, any normal shinobi would either die instantly or become paralysed from the head down, but Tsunade just casually smashed the sword in two, ripped it out of her body and then regenerated.

Also, given _the position_ that the giant sword stabbed her in its very likely her heart had been slushed. Even if it didn't, we've seen Orochimaru stab her in the heart before back in Part I. [ 1 ]

I see no reason why a stabbed/missing heart would kill her, she'd just _reconstruct whatever organs/organ parts she's missing_. And Sakura/Sasuke/random fodders would never be able to replicate Tsunade's feats or anything close to it, even the other Kage were genuinely in awe at how resilient Tsunade was.​​​


----------



## Kai (Mar 6, 2013)

Sasuke's immediate choice of defense against powerful physical attacks will be Susano'o, and Tsunade crumbles Susanoo's armor for breakfast.

When Sasuke uses Chidori on Tsunade his only method of defense from a counterattack _is_ Susano'o. A grabbed Sasuke immediately after Chidori connected.


----------



## joshhookway (Mar 7, 2013)

There is no way Tsunade can win. She can't tank chidori blade


----------



## Hossaim (Mar 7, 2013)

Amaterasu dead.

Tsunade cannot break incomplete sussanoo, and she didn't blitz Madara he just stood there and watched her run because hes immortal and dosen't need to give a darn.


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 7, 2013)

Kai said:


> Sasuke's immediate choice of defense against powerful physical attacks will be Susano'o, and Tsunade crumbles Susanoo's armor for breakfast.



You're trying to say that Tsunade is going to make Susanoo crumble when A could only crack the ribs? She isn't scratching full Susanoo.



> When Sasuke uses Chidori on Tsunade his only method of defense from a counterattack _is_ Susano'o. A grabbed Sasuke immediately after Chidori connected.



How is his only counterattack Susanoo? On the off chance that Tsunade dodges Chidori, Sasuke doesn't lack the reaction speed to not dodge an attack from Tsunade and counter with something of his own. He dodged A in CQC for christ sake.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Mar 9, 2013)

Sasuke is faster than Tsunade :amazed


Its pretty much that simple in Taijutsu. Besides, Sasuke has Sharingan. Just with his speed he can blitz her, add his Shushin no Jutsu and Dojutsu Genjutsu. Ever since he trained with Orochimaru he has been faster. Tsunade is Taijutsu; Sasuke takes it with Taijutsu and Chidori, or simple Kenjutsu. 

Its a bad matchup for her against Uchiha, even if she can go Maito Gai and somehow fight a Sharingan by looking at the feet and responding iccurately. She is slower than Sasuke, and again there is Sharingan.  Sharingan. Sharingan. 

Sharingan works when the opponent is by far significantly faster. It will be that much more superior when facing inferior speed to yourself's. 

Tsunade can be sliced in half and decapitated. In a way she's like Hidan, she'll stay alive on the ground but she's been sliced in half. She's not Orochimaru in that sense. 

Now, Tsunade has Katsuya. And that makes this battle much much much more complicated. Because of Katsuya's properties and abilities Tsunade has a chance.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 9, 2013)

Kage Summit Sasuke would be wanting to test out the scope of his MS powers. So he'll more likely use Tsunade to do that; he used a perfect Jinchuriki and Gokage to do that.
Ergo he will do the same here.

However as demonstrated with those battles he will revert to his "basics" if pushed e.g. with Danzo, A and B. So if Tsunade challenges the MS' supremacy to a great extent, Sasuke will probably go back to his basics against her. Speaking of basics, anything like the Sharingan's precognition will automatically be used. That ability is the backbone for all of the Mangekyou Sharingan's physical jutsu.

Tsunade is a Senju's granddaughter and the Hokage, so Sasuke's likely going to adopt the mindset he had against Danzou in this fight. Though not as aggressive as she was just in the dark.
Tsunade's mindset is obvious as well as the reasons for it, so I'm not going to comment on that.

Sorry if I burst any bubbles, but I cannot see any feasible way for Tsunade to win here. 
*Sasuke wins.*

Sasuke won't remain stationary and wait for her to hit him like he did with Danzou because he doesn't need to get any information off her. Instead what is likely to happen is he will accurately predict her movements and move accordingly; it is within his ability to do so. 
From here he may paralyse her with a Chidori current and either land his powerful Katon, Amaterasu, Kagutsuchi or even attempt to smash her with Susanoo.

Tsunade will basically have to fall for this as she is a short ranged fighter. She could try to destroy the area to create a diversion, but Sasuke would be encouraged to use Kagutsuchi as a shield, which complicates things for Tsunade. Especially since Sasuke can simultaneously use it as an offense too.

If she had Katsuyu, things could be easier. However Sasuke tanked lava with his basic Susanoo and his second stage was holding considerably more decently against acid mist. If she goes and spams acid, then she might encourage Sasuke to use Kirin. 
With Sasuke assumingly not knowing about Tsunade's regeneration, she might win by pretending Kirin killed her then landing a sneak attack. Though there's the off chance Sasuke will notice at the last minute and erect a Susanoo to defend himself then attempt to finish with Kagutsuchi.

Tsunade has a very small chance of winning, however I think Sasuke's chances of victory are almost certain.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Mar 10, 2013)

Place Tsunade here and consider that Sasuke.


----------



## Kai (Mar 10, 2013)

Shichibukai said:


> You're trying to say that Tsunade is going to make Susanoo crumble when A could only crack the ribs? She isn't scratching full Susanoo.


Tsunade is physically stronger than A and has done more damage towards Susano'o than A ever has.









			
				Shichibukai said:
			
		

> On the off chance that Tsunade dodges Chidori, Sasuke doesn't lack the reaction speed to not dodge an attack from Tsunade and counter with something of his own. He dodged A in CQC for christ sake.


What do you mean? A *immediately* grabbed Sasuke after.

The manga has portrayed Raikiri/Chidori users as vulnerable after they thrust the jutsu successfully into the body.







*Zabuza: "With Haku dead you can move."*
When the exact scenario occurred during Kakashi's battle with their Edo Tensei, Zabuza was actually able to _cut_ Kakashi after Haku held him in place from Raikiri, as shown in the third scan.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 10, 2013)

Mibu Clan said:


> Place Tsunade here and consider that Sasuke.



Sasuke knew his opponent was alive and well. If Tsunade played dead, would it really be appropriate to "place Tsunade [there]"?


----------



## Mibu Clan (Mar 11, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke knew his opponent was alive and well. If Tsunade played dead, would it really be appropriate to "place Tsunade [there]"?



You might consider that a possibility, but it would also depend on how Sasuke "killed her". If it was gruesome, via Eisou/Amaterasu/ ripping in half type or a thrust to the chest. 

Katsuya is her best and only real chance against any Part II Sasuke.


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 12, 2013)

Kai said:


> Tsunade is physically stronger than A and has done more damage towards Susano'o than A ever has.


She broke some pieces off the ribcage with the user still sustaining no notable injuries. She still isn't touching full Susanoo.



> What do you mean? A *immediately* grabbed Sasuke after.
> 
> The manga has portrayed Raikiri/Chidori users as vulnerable after they thrust the jutsu successfully into the body.
> 
> ...


All of your examples the user was either intercepted or their hand was in the persons body, so your point is rather moot.


----------



## Kai (Mar 12, 2013)

Shichibukai said:


> She broke some pieces off the ribcage with the user still sustaining no notable injuries. She still isn't touching full Susanoo.


Madara outright stated that Tsunade was stronger than Raikage. What do you have left to dispute?



			
				Shichibukai said:
			
		

> All of your examples the user was either intercepted *or their hand was in the persons body,* so your point is rather moot.


They are all examples of that because that's an in character procedure of how a Chidori/Raikiri user performs the jutsu on a character.

In terms of being intercepted? Haku merely used his body as the new target — he didn't redirect or weaken the jutsu in any manner, thus the vulnerability effect is still the same. If anyone can actually tank or mitigate the damage of Raikiri/Chidori after it's thrust in the body, the user is in trouble.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 12, 2013)

Sasuke would actually be in deep trouble if he did land a Chidori. He'd be at the mercy of Tsunade's strength. She'd be too close for Susanoo to do much.


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 12, 2013)

Kai said:


> Madara outright stated that Tsunade was stronger than Raikage. What do you have left to dispute?


That fact that Madara wasn't hurt...? lol



> They are all examples of that because that's an in character procedure of how a Chidori/Raikiri user performs the jutsu on a character.
> 
> In terms of being intercepted? Haku merely used his body as the new target — he didn't redirect or weaken the jutsu in any manner, thus the vulnerability effect is still the same. If anyone can actually tank or mitigate the damage of Raikiri/Chidori after it's thrust in the body, the user is in trouble.


Haku was dead, you know that right? His will to protect Zabuza made him cling to Kakashi even after death. 

Even on the off chance that Tsunade were to survive a hit from Chidori, which is highly improbable considering she doesn't have raiton armor to negate Chidori like A did, Sasuke can just simple reactivate Chidori from inside her body, turning her insides to mush.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke would actually be in deep trouble if he did land a Chidori. He'd be at the mercy of Tsunade's strength. She'd be too close for Susanoo to do much.


Perfect opportunity to get off an Amaterasu that won't be dodged.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 12, 2013)

Shichibukai said:


> Perfect opportunity to get off an Amaterasu that won't be dodged.



True. At the same time we can say Tsunade can use that jutsu she used to scrabble Kabuto's nerves.

I guess it is a matter of can Tsunade strike faster than Sasuke can focus?


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 12, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> True. At the same time we can say Tsunade can use that jutsu she used to scrabble Kabuto's nerves.
> 
> I guess it is a matter of can Tsunade strike faster than Sasuke can focus?


That is true, but I doubt she could pull it off with Sasuke's superior speed and reflexes combined with his proficiency with the lightning nature.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 12, 2013)

Shichibukai said:


> That is true, but I doubt she could pull it off with Sasuke's superior speed and reflexes combined with his proficiency with the lightning nature.



Its a 50-50 shot. Though personally I think after landing a Chidori, Sasuke would opt for Chidori Nagashi. That minimises risks. Of course you can argue what I just suggested implies Sasuke has knowledge.


----------



## LitzSabr (Mar 13, 2013)

Tsunade should wait for 5 minutes with the regenration ability until Sasuke will start coughing blood everywhere, then she can beat Sasuke pretty easily


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 13, 2013)

Tsunade can't dodge Amaterasu.  I mean, that's it.  Once she gets hit with it it's over for her.  She doesn't have Ei's speed or Danzo's Izanagi.  Sure, Byakugou is an unparalleled healing ability, going beyond that of Bijuu or anything else, really, but if you remember, unless it is turned off by the user, Amaterasu burns for 7 days and 7 nights.  Tsunade can't keep up Byakugou for a week.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 13, 2013)

I Am Anarchy said:


> Tsunade can't dodge Amaterasu.  I mean, that's it.  Once she gets hit with it it's over for her.  She doesn't have Ei's speed or Danzo's Izanagi.  Sure, Byakugou is an unparalleled healing ability, going beyond that of Bijuu or anything else, really, but if you remember, unless it is turned off by the user, Amaterasu burns for 7 days and 7 nights.  *Tsunade can't keep up Byakugou for a week.*



It depends, do you think her chakra reserves won't allow that? Bearing in mind she's of Senju lineage. We've seen that they've got monstrous chakra capacities e.g. Naruto and Nagato.

Though, I see your point. I don't know how she'll cope if she gets with with Amaterasu.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Mar 13, 2013)

Amaterasu finishes her. A focused Amaterasu incinerates the target within seconds, may be a few seconds longer for Tsunade but the result is the same.


----------



## Mithos (Mar 13, 2013)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Amaterasu finishes her. A focused Amaterasu incinerates the target within seconds, may be a few seconds longer for Tsunade but the result is the same.



I don't see Amaterasu inflicting any damage that Tsunade cannot regenerate from, honestly. 

However, that being said, she cannot repair the damage and fend off the constant burning indefinitely. So she has 2 options, as I see it, if hit with Amaterasu:

1) She may be able to rip off the affected area and regenerate, freeing herself - this is very situational and depends on where/how she was hit

2) She may be able to make the match a draw if she can defeat Sasuke before her regeneration runs out


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 14, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> I don't see Amaterasu inflicting any damage that Tsunade cannot regenerate from, honestly.
> 
> However, that being said, she cannot repair the damage and fend off the constant burning indefinitely. So she has 2 options, as I see it, if hit with Amaterasu:
> 
> ...



Both good point.  I guess it comes down to how surprised would Sasuke be to see her continue to fight after getting hit with Amaterasu.  If she can get the drop on him she'll take the short term victory, but if he gets her in the back or chest, places where she can't just rip off, he can definitely win in the long term.  The only way it goes out is if the user puts it out.


----------



## Hossaim (Mar 14, 2013)

Amaterasu and Susanoo arrow GG before she has even had time to formulate chakra and Incomplete Susanoo easily tanks her punches what the fuck is this thread.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 14, 2013)

Sasuke's iIncomplete Susano gets broken by Ei's punches, but easily tanks Tsunade punches when Tsunade is manga canon stronger than Ei?  Sheesh.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 14, 2013)

For the Tsunade side... what happens if she gets hit by Amaterasu? I ask because Sasuke has a number of ways to land Amaterasu successfully with his arsenal.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 14, 2013)

Tsunade's one chance is if Sasuke believes he has defeated Tsunade and she tanks the blow catching him off guard as she did to Madara. However even than Susano'o would probably save him from being one shoted. So yeah i'm going to go with Sasuke on this one.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Mar 14, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> I don't see Amaterasu inflicting any damage that Tsunade cannot regenerate from, honestly.
> 
> However, that being said, she cannot repair the damage and fend off the constant burning indefinitely. So she has 2 options, as I see it, if hit with Amaterasu:
> 
> ...



1) Sasuke can aim for her torso just like he did against Danzo. Its the best thing to do in this situation as hitting the torso lets it spread faster.

2) Danzo was burnt up in a few seconds, Tsunade will last longer, but I don't see her lasting that long.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PopoTime (Mar 14, 2013)

But what if Uchiha techniques dont work on those with natural Senju DNA?

Karin wasnt burnt by Amaterasu, and Tsunade wasnt worried about getting in CQC iwth 5 Madara clones, all of whom were trying to genjutsu her.



Being serious now, this really depends on how much chakra Tsunade has stored in her seal, if its pre-pain invasion levels, by current scalings she could last a hellova long time with Byakugou


----------



## Hossaim (Mar 15, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Sasuke's iIncomplete Susano gets broken by Ei's punches, but easily tanks Tsunade punches when Tsunade is manga canon stronger than Ei?  Sheesh.



Sasukes ribcage was broken by Raikage, never incomplete susanoo. 

Learn the difference.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 15, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> Sasukes ribcage was broken by Raikage, never incomplete susanoo.
> 
> Learn the difference.



Incomplete Susanoo is a Susanoo that is not completed to perfection. That criterion covers a lot of Susanoo variants, including the ribcage form.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 17, 2013)

Tsunade gets mind-raped and/or hit with Amaterasu.

Katsuyu wouldn't even make a difference here.


----------

